# How my bettas recovered... :)



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

A quick *story about my bettas:* I got them for my girlfriend for our anniversary but didn't know much about them so I didn't keep them properly, they were cold, gotten sick, etc. which brings us to the 1st picture:










The first picture was taken as soon as I got her home and the second was taken a few weeks later when he got fin melt. I wanted to sum up *their worst state* and continue on with the 2nd picture:










*Here, they were all good*, this was taken before I went home for the holidays and had to take my bettas with me. *I carried them in little jars for a 4 hour trip to my hometown.* They were feeling amazing back there because it was much warmer. I haven't got a picture of them during the holidays since I didn't have my camera with me but I decorated their 1 gallon jars with Christmas garments and they were encouraged to mate. He kept making bubble nests while she layed around 100 eggs on her own and ate them all in the next few days.* This encouraged me to get a heater and an aquarium* to keep them here, where I go to college.










*I improvised with the heater until my aquarium order was done* because I didn't want them to change back to my cold room temperature. *In a few days I picked up their new home and set it up*:










*It is a perfect tank for two bettas! It has a dividing glass in the center *which can easily be removed by pulling up. They are dancing all night so I couldn't take a decent photo. *They are really enjoying their new home.* Also, while the female was at that red can she had yellow vertical stripes which makes me happy. They are completely healthy now. Here are a few pics I barely took while they were standing still, breathing out the surface. 



















That's it, as I promised, I listened to a lot of people on this forum and did as they said and the difference is visible. Bettas are tough and they can survive cruel conditions but they won't be happy and they won't blossom and live the way they are intended to. Next step for their home is a filter-pump, I will post more pics if I make any changes and also make this thread a general thread about my bettas. *Thanks for paying attention!*


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

That is great that your bettas are so much happier and healthier now Their new set up looks great and I am sure they are very appreciative of their heater!


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh wow! What a big change! Some more plants for the tank would make them feel more comfortable, because they could hide and rest in.


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for replying!  I already bought a filter and will post pictures as soon as I can. As for the plants, I am getting my information right now about which would be the best and the easiest to maintain.


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

*An unexpected encounter!*

Hi,

A few days ago when I installed the new dividing part I made a mistake and found my bettas together in the morning! In the same chamber of the aquarium. I now have an Atman HF100 filter and the water is very clean, although I need to buy a siphon tomorrow and change some percent of the water... The aquarium is still in the transitioning state so I just improvised with simple things so my bettas would feel more comfortable, like that plastic bed on the right.










Anyway, after the night together, only my male got his fins teared while the female suffered minimal damage:



















*They are happy and healthy and the tears are healing up nicely.* She developed a habit of exploring the bottom and nipping on the fallen food even though she eats normally when it's feeding time. I will take care of this with siphon vacuuming and some more gravel.

Thanks for paying attention!


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I decided to divide the two chambers with a piece of wood and a very safe net wrapped around two bamboo plants at the middle.










I also got two Ancistrus (one albino, which I see every other day and one leopard dotted) and a snail.



















And 6 regular neon tetras.










This is my betta's favorite resting place. It looks so comfy!










Anyway, I think he wants two females! 










That's a beautiful nest! Or nests... I put them together for 20 minutes yesterday and he was really encouraged to work on the nest.

He is still healing his old cuts (from when they had a fight) but is good overall. A bit constipated at this pic (it was yesterday and it's gone now) but one of few where I can catch him in a decent position.










She is looking great:










I will start conditioning once I get some new plants and when the male's fins recover completely. I have read a lot about it, watched a ton of videos and also found a way to obtain everything I need for the fry. Wish me luck, I will post pics here regularly and by that I mean that I will report all changes here in pictures!

Thanks for your time!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Please do not breed them. They are both veiltails (bad finnage)


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Please do not breed them. They are both veiltails (bad finnage)


Can you tell me what is *bad* about it, please?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

they are all beautiful.


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

blu the betta said:


> they are all beautiful.


Thank you! They are also pretty large.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Have you done any research!! Obliviously not why because no one in there right mind would put two betas together unless prepared for spawning! I am screaming at you!
Your male has crappy finnage his tail should be rounder and shorter and his body shape smoother. Your fish are pet store betas that you are breeding why? Just to bring more lives into this world to suffer! You are an irresponsible breeder who I now dislike. You can't afford nicer pairs? Well then how in your right mind do you expect to pay for the supplies required to properly raise these fish? And when you get 100 baby vt that no one will want as they can go pick up one from any pet store for three bucks and they get to chose from tons of different colors how do you expect to sell your fish? Huh? Well then we get to your set up... Where is your grow out, IAL, cultures, fry food, Fish permanent homes, sponge filters, jars, heaters, ect? 
You are one of those people who would mass breed these gorgeous fish for chain stores and who don't care about the well being of them. 
Betas should have a chance to shine, live happily, and be healthy and you are not giving them that.
I am a breeder dedicated to the well being and love of these animals and you are not in my good books :|


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

soady said:


> Thank you! They are also pretty large.


Large? That is because they are old and any person on here would know that old betas have a habit of DIEING after being bred. Do you honestly think you should risk the lives of your fish to bring more miserable lives into this world? Why do you think this is a good idea? 
Ask most people and they will say I am a nice person who cares about her fish and the well being of this species. I however dislike your ideas of breeding these fish. I like people who try new techniques after all here might be a better way but YOU ARE DOING WHAT WE HAVE PROVEN TO NOT WORK AND IS DANGEROUS FOR YOU FISH YET YOUR IGNORANT MIND SEEMS NOT TO CARE ABOUT ANYTHING BUT THE POSSIBLE MONEY YOU MIGHT GET NOT RHAT YOU WELL GET ANY!!!!!!!!!!!! I am SCREAMING AT THE TOP OF MY LUNGS RIGHT NOW I AM SO MAD AT YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Bb123 be careful...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I will not be careful in an attempt to simply state the truth! I only ever got in a fight once before...
What this person is doing is wrong and I simply want to state the facts showing they are!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You are and I compleatly agree with you, I have been dealing with this same person on a different thread. But mods might not like what you are saying.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Fine well I said what I said but will not post anymore


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't understand. This thread (journal) has a happy end.


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Large? That is because they are old and any person on here would know that old betas have a habit of DIEING after being bred. Do you honestly think you should risk the lives of your fish to bring more miserable lives into this world? Why do you think this is a good idea?
> Ask most people and they will say I am a nice person who cares about her fish and the well being of this species. I however dislike your ideas of breeding these fish. I like people who try new techniques after all here might be a better way but YOU ARE DOING WHAT WE HAVE PROVEN TO NOT WORK AND IS DANGEROUS FOR YOU FISH YET YOUR IGNORANT MIND SEEMS NOT TO CARE ABOUT ANYTHING BUT THE POSSIBLE MONEY YOU MIGHT GET NOT RHAT YOU WELL GET ANY!!!!!!!!!!!! I am SCREAMING AT THE TOP OF MY LUNGS RIGHT NOW I AM SO MAD AT YOU!!!!!!!!!


I won't get any money. The bettas are approximately 9 months old. The pet stores here take good care of bettas and they sell fast, even VTs. You can read in one of my other threads about the setup.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The pet stores do not take good care if them! Their sorority is grossly overstocked, improperly set up, the girls have no where to hide, and they are all stressed, injured, and clamped. So please stop claiming that. And IMO breeding two veiltails and getting babies that are doomed from the start is not a happy end.


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

Do you think that these VTs I have magically appeared? No, they were the result of two VT's spawning. Kept in the pet store, obviously, under good conditions (you can see the picture of when I got them if you want to, the male had perfect fins). I got my bettas in one store, the pictures you saw are from another and I the manager who I talked to is from a third store, and all these stores know what they are doing. Stress, fin nipping and such is okay because those bettas are old enough not to be bothered by it for the short time they spend at the store.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The vts you have are a result of some fish breeder mass breeding a ton of random fish to make as much money as possible. You can not tell me that the fish in this picture are healthy and well cared for-







Female-
Badly torn fins
Clamped
Stressed
Bloated

Male
Severly clamped
Severely stressed
Obviously bloated

How can you honestly say his fins are perfect? Both of them are in horrible condition.



> Stress, fin nipping and such is okay because those bettas are old enough not to be bothered by it for the short time they spend at the store.


Um... No, it's not. Stress, fin nipping, and such is NEVER ok, in fact young fish are more sensitive to it. I can't believe you would even say that horribly false statement.


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> The vts you have are a result of some fish breeder mass breeding a ton of random fish to make as much money as possible. You can not tell me that the fish in this picture are healthy and well cared for-
> View attachment 78709
> 
> Female-
> ...


Once again, you haven't read all the text, you just took some pictures out of context to make me look bad for some reason. I really appreciate the people who have good advice for me, while all you do is correct me with selected information I provide.

The above pictures are taken at their worst state (she was in a jar with him for 2 days while I was hiding them from my girfriend, can you imagine?! His picture was taken once he got clamped fins from bad keeping). 

They are both great now, happy, colorful, active... They looked good when I got them, but since I wasn't well informed the result on the above pictures happened. I then spent days, weeks and months reading about them and getting advice on this forum. You are not helping anymore, just trying to contradict me.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

YOU KEPT THEM IN A JAR TOGETHER FOR TWO DAYS!!!!!!!! I SAID I WOULD NOT POST AGAIN BUT THIS IS OBVIOUSLY ONE STUPID PERSON I AM TLKING TOO!!!!!!!!!!! 
OH MY GOD! MATT IS RIGHT!!!! 
You should listen to the people on this forum who know more than you.


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

I already am.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

He's already said he's improved the conditions of living; and from his recent pictures you can tell that both of them are happy and relaxed in proper sized areas. We may not agree with everything that's done, but in the end it's Soady's decision.

While I encourage Soady not to breed; based on the amount of Betta's that are already in stock in stores, and because he may or may not have a proper setup to deal with all of the babies or knowledge of care for them. 

He does seem to be trying to improve the quality of life for his two current ones which is all we can ask for.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yet Saody insists on breeding and appears to be ignoring our sugestions.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Yet Saody insists on breeding and appears to be ignoring our sugestions.


It seems there's a lot of hard-headedness in the world today. Unfortunately we can't control Soady or any other owners actions. We can only hope that if he does indeed breed, that he has homes lined up for the babies that will result and expect to possibly lose his current Bettas. For a first time inexperienced breeder I would say that the chances of more than 20 making it are slim. 

Even with imperfect tails and things, we can hope that adequate caretakers would be found for the fish that resulted. Most don't understand what makes champion/show finnage and most of the public buy them based on the colors I think. We can hope that Soady heeds the information and remembers things of the future.


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you, MiyuMikaelson, for the kind words.  The setup will be great and the fry will be taken care of properly. You will be happy to hear that I've decided to buy a 30-50 gallon plastic container for the spawn and the fry to live in. It will be heated, with surface plants and regular and proper water adding/changes, drop by drop etc. 

What colors do you think I should expect? Will they look something like this?

The male is full red VT (my profile picture) and the female is iridescent blue/green RT. (It's actually a VT but her tail is perfectly circular, round) 










P.S. I will spawn them in a month or so.


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Where is your grow out, IAL, cultures, fry food, Fish permanent homes, sponge filters, jars, heaters, ect?


It's all there.  The breeding container (I will buy it in a month when I plan to spawn them, it will be around 30-50 gallon), infusoria, BBS, jars, almond leaves, etc. All that's needed... Sorry I'm not in your good books, but you have to understand that we don't get many different fin types. All I ever saw here are VTs and CTs, so they will sell fast and without a problem.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

They are not even nice vts. If you are going to breed them, at least breed well finned and interesting colors. Where are you going to buy and keep a fifty gallon plastic container? If you did your research and know how to culture infusoria you would know that you should have started now. You probably should have ordered the ial too. Of course your not in our good books, you're not doing anything to further the species and I would not be surprised if your fish end up dead.


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> They are not even nice vts. If you are going to breed them, at least breed well finned and interesting colors.
> 
> *They are very nice and rich in color! If I fell in love them, many others will too.*
> 
> ...


*...*


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Using leafs from the ground has risks of parasites and bacteria. Red and blue Badly finned vts are probably the most common. If you want to start your culture late, fine. But be prepared for dead fry and dead parents.


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Using leafs from the ground has risks of parasites and bacteria. Red and blue Badly finned vts are probably the most common. If you want to start your culture late, fine. But be prepared for dead fry and dead parents.



Stop being rude, seriously. First of all, you must have not paid attention to the female's fins, especially the tail which is 100% round (it was never spread completely on any pictures) even though she is a VT, not to mention her vibrant color which is the perfect example of iridescent betta. The male's fins are recovering from being nipped, he is almost full red, he has a bit of blue at the start of his fins which I especially like. As it says when you enter this forum: "Discuss your favorite betta here." and my favorite betta is my betta and I want to give them a chance to breed and fully live. I have never liked the idea of neutering pets, and that's why I brought my cat back to the country side when I was 12, she was a regular house cat but she had fur longer than usual and all types of colors. I truly loved her and I love my bettas the same way. I don't want to abridge them of reproduction, just because they are relatives of a "not so pretty betta". Any animal can die at giving birth, fry fall, get eaten, it is a circle of life, not a lab experiment, the spawning.

As for the leaves, I will buy one betta fish, the ugliest one in the store, who deserves to live the least, the one whose parents were never supposed to be given the right to spawn, and test them on that betta.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

> Stop being rude, seriously.Im not being rude. I'm being blunt. Frankly, I care more about the species then I do about what you want to hear. First of all, you must have not paid attention to the female's fins, especially the tail which is 100% round (it was never spread completely on any pictures) even though she is a VT, lots of vt females are like that. Doesn't mean much at all.not to mention her vibrant color which is the perfect example of iridescent betta. Its not perfect, and mixed with a red male you will get reds with blue wash out. That is not good.The male's fins are recovering from being nipped, he is almost full red, he has a bit of blue at the start of his fins which I especially like. As it says when you enter this forum: "Discuss your favorite betta here." and my favorite betta is my betta and I want to give them a chance to breed and fully live. they don't need to breed to "fully live". In fact, breeding will shorten their life (and it will be shortened a lot using your method.).I have never liked the idea of neutering pets, and that's why I brought my cat back to the country side when I was 12, she was a regular house cat but she had fur longer than usual and all types of colors. I truly loved her and I love my bettas the same way. I don't want to abridge them of reproduction, just because they are relatives of a "not so pretty betta". This sentence disgusts me. How many cats and dogs are out on the street, in shelters, or in a pound being killed everyday? Your pets reproduction rights are a lot less important then an animals life. Any animal can die at giving birth, fry fall, get eaten, it is a circle of life, not a lab experiment, the spawning.
> 
> As for the leaves, I will buy one betta fish, the ugliest one in the store, who deserves to live the least, the one whose parents were never supposed to be given the right to spawn, and test them on that betta.And what makes that betta any worse then yours? You are contradicting yourself. Telling me that it is an opinion on how your fish look. And in your last paragraph, I believe you said that "you don't want to abridge anything of reproduction"? So why would you do it to this fish? And by the way it can tame over a year for a betta to show signs of a parasite infection. You are a very ignorant and irresponsible person.


Reading your posts shocks me.


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Reading your posts shocks me.


It was supposed to shock you.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

You have shocked me too!
WITH HOW IGNORENT AND SELF CENTERED YOU ARE!!!!!
You obviously don't care about the well being of these animals. You are just as bad as a mass breeder who supplies pet stores. 
You have a hard shell built around you of ignorance, self centeredness, and you are now going to ignore us even though you know we are right and you are wrong. Now please excuse me I have some responsible fish keeping to do!!! Because I unlike you care about the well being of these creatures and want to give them the best life they can have. Also breeding is hard on fish, it killed my male ct in the process and I didn't even end up with any babies, are you ready to kill your fish for nothing? Sure you are because you will just go buy another fish to torture and it is no different to you!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

+1 Mat!


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

I can not believe you guys. I should have written "Warning! Sarcasm! Do not take for granted." at the bottom of my post. MattsBettas started pointing out flaws and the worst outcomes that could possibly be, and stopped offering solutions. I am sorry your fish died, that's always the risk.

Off course I wouldn't buy another fish to test stuff on it, did you really take this for real?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Can you please stop attacking each other?

I think your bettas are beautiful and have nice finnage. Veiltails can be BEAUTIFUL fish, just ask Feng. Some pet stores take EXCELLENT care of their fish, especially bettas. My lfs does that. I kept a male and female separated through a divider. Soady's fish aren't dying and they're doing great. This setup is amazing and I believe that they really care about their fish. I'm surprised a moderator hasn't jumped down your throats yet. Still, please ... Stop with the bickering. It's a journal, not a "please rant to me about how horrible I am!" blog. I got yelled at for having only 2 female bettas in a 20gL yet they're doing GREAT. Soady, as long as you have everything figured out, I don't think that there's a problem with your betta plans and/or setup.

If you have any problems with what this person is doing, state it in a respectful manor. I'm not trying to act like a mod, I'm just disgusted at this. I thought this forum was great until I saw this. No self control when it comes to the members and they're tearing at each other's throats over the free will of ONE person. You can't change what they do. Just hope that they take good care of the fish. I believe that Soady is doing a great job already. It's their choice if they want to breed the two bettas. It's not like the offspring are going to end up as a half dead $20 in petco. If they're plans are good, then give them advice. "You're arrogant and inconsiderate!" is ridiculous. But, what are you going to do? Caps lock them to death? Great idea. Calm your butts down. I don't care if I have to reach through the computer and slap all of you. CALM. DOWN.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

There is no way that you can tell me that his plan is perfect.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Is Soady's plan 100% perfect? No. But I haven't seen people harassing others about this kind of thing. I've seen multiple first time breeder questions where people are like, "Would these two be good" or "pick a girl for my boy". But we assume that they know exactly what they're doing? At least Soady's got a general idea about what's going to happen and what will happen with the fry. 

This thread was about his fishes journeys of recovery and the thoughts about breeding them. I think they're lovely and that the body shapes will balance each other out well. The anal fins will probably be long on the babies, but that's with a _lot_ of other breeders. Including professionals who are breeding to sell on Aquabid.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

> The above pictures are taken at their worst state (she was in a jar with him for 2 days while I was hiding them from my girfriend, can you imagine?! His picture was taken once he got clamped fins from bad keeping).


Soady kept his fish *together in a jar* for two days. That is ridiculously irresponsible. And now we are believing that he knows what he is doing? To be brutally honest, With his current plan it is likely that the parents and the fry will not survive.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I've seen less responsible fish ownership. What he did wasn't right, but he's worked his butt off to improve the living conditions for them. Conditions I think are rather swimming for them. Owning a new animal requires learning about them and evolving to make sure they're happy and content with life.

If we keep holding the first 2 days against Soady, nothing will ever be good enough. The fact that their current setup is nice seems completely shadowed out by something that happened when he first got them. Was it right? No. But I've seen people leave betta's in a couple cups of water before and never improve the living conditions.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Um... May I just point out that I have 11 bettas that I have bred, and I can tell you right now that this will not work.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Alright? May I point out that instead of constructive advice, you've been deconstructively tearing at Soady's person? Any advice is negated with all of the harsh statements. It makes you seem more like some crazed person bent on tearing Soady down as a person, rather than a fish fanatic that wants to help someone figure out a perfect plan. 

Whether or not you agree with breeding VT's, or certain colors has no business in this. They are his fish, and if he chooses to breed that's his right. But at least give some non-judgmental advice on how to properly set it up so that his fish have the best chance for survival.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm sorry, but he also has no right to put his fishes life's in danger.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

As with all animals including livestock, traditional house pets, birds and etc. They are by legal standards his _property_. So he does in fact. Whether or not we agree with it, don't we owe it to the fish to at least give some constructive advice that will give his fish the best shot at survival? From how to properly prepare the parents to be to raising and caring for the fry.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Why aren't you giving advice? And fish are animals, living beings. The legality of it may say otherwise, but animals are not ours to kill or abuse.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You guys are carrying this arguement from one thread to the other. I know you guys are concerned for Soady's fish but he/she has gotten some good advice from another member and I'm sure, will be following it. Screaming and yelling at Soady is NOT helping matters. All this arguing is upsetting to others who are reading this thread.Please treat others the way you want to be treated. Thank you.


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

MiyuMikaelson, thank you for defending me. I don't want anyone to argue, I have done the best for my fish, and it is true that I was badly informed when I got them, but 4 moths had passed since then and I have done everything to keep my fish properly.

As dramaqueen mentioned, I am getting good advice from Myates, and she is extremely helpful. Also, I have read tons of advice about bettas, including all the stickies in here, and Myates is helping me with questions about my, particular case.

I am unsure of why MattsBettas thinks that one person can not learn. He did see how I keep my bettas, what I feed them, how they look like, etc.

I will say it again, I gave up the idea of spawning in a community tank and I will have everything needed for a successful spawn, proper conditioning, tanks, jars, fry food...


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

That's a great update, Soady! Glad to hear everything's going to be prepared for your Fry. Do you know when you're going to plan on spawning or is it just future tense?


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> That's a great update, Soady! Glad to hear everything's going to be prepared for your Fry. Do you know when you're going to plan on spawning or is it just future tense?


It will be in April. I will have more time to tend the fry and it will be a lot warmer here, in Serbia. I will definitely make a Spawn Log thread. 

Everything will be prepared. I already have 4 types of frozen food for conditioning. The plastic containers I will buy in a month, I already found a suitable one (20g), and I will buy another one if I have a big spawn. It will be a setup with a heater and some floating plants, he will probably make a nest just under them. I will put bacopa caroliniana in the plastic container too, for hiding. The fry will be fed infusoria for the first two days and then newly hatched baby brine shrimp. I will buy Sera's Artemia mix, from what I've read on forums, everyone says that it will hatch nicely. I will also find as many live cultures as I can. They don't have them in stores here like in USA, but I will connect with some people on serbian forums who will provide me with starter cultures.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome! I'd love if you kept a Spawning Log on this website in that forum, so that we could see how the process is going for you as well as how the Fry turn out and start to color.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm looking forward to reading the spawn log, too.


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks! I will post regularly and probably have a lot of questions, so make sure you contribute!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I read through this thread, and I must say, I am appalled at the behavior of some of you.
Can you not see that Soady's journey they are choosing to share has obviously been a learning experience? Getting better and learning more about bettas constantly? Obviously Soady is still learning (like all of us are, no matter how long you've kept fish), and is even open to advice from others... And people are coming here with nothing but complaints? I am sure if you would have worded things more nicely you would have a better reception.

I will ask you to stop posting now if you have issues in this thread as you have pushed things too far. Yelling and screaming is not how we teach people here.

Soady, if you wish to breed, breeding is a big journey and takes a lot of work and research. If you are planning on breeding, we have a lot of information here on the forum. Just because you have veil tails doesn't mean you shouldn't breed them (though you may not want to of they are old). As long as the ethics of the animals are considered, everyone should be free to enjoy the hobby as they wish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome Soady! Excited for sure to see how it goes for you.


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

They are under a year old so they should be fine. The female already had eggs on her own one time, so I know that won't be a problem for her. 

Thank you for making the post, Olympia!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

It's great to hear that they're doing good, Soady!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I wish you luck Soady! c: I'll be on the watch for your log!

Personally I was rather upset at the two of you who slammed him down like that. He fixed what he did wrong, his fish look great now, and he has a lot more knowledge. Yelling and raging only makes a person get tense and defensive, and that's not a warm welcome to this thread, now is it?


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words, I really appreciate it!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Glad to hear that you improved your plans. Although I am still against your plan, I am glad you are doing what you can to make it work. As for all of the people who are attacking me for what I said, I am sorry if I offended any of you but am not sorry for putting the good of the fish first. I will not "yell" at him anymore but will give advice where possible. Sorry!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have to say that I read on one of your other threads a post saying Matt was being ignorant and I have met Matt in real life he is a member of the Alberta betta club and I think of him as a friend. As far as I know Matt he is a person willing to learn very friendly and someone who loves their fish. When you said he was ignorant I have to say I was willing to argue with that. Matt is a friend and I will stick up for him, why because he is the only guy I know who is his age and a crazy fish lover lol :-D
Saody you plan was wrong it has improved but still could be better. No adult fish should be will the fry as they produce a hormone that stunts growth. Your "all natural" idea is not amazing as these are domestic fish not wilds, they have different needs although the same spiciest. I also think you should buy another ten gal because I personally think if you can not provide the best for your fish then breed and still provide the best for your fish you should not bred. I would get another ten gal and divide it for your pairs house so you don't bred your fish then need to stick them in jars after their work. 
You conditioning was wrong you were letting the female into the males side of the tank for hours then taking her away. In his home tank he would not be ready to breed as the conditions are not right. He could have killed her.
You should have the spawn tank in a 10 gal (this is what most people use) filled with 4 inches of water and some live plants for infursia and shelter for the fry and the pair. 
A big rubber bin works great as a grow out and saves money.
I would have IAL in all the tanks. 
I apologize for lashing ou at you but what you were doing before was very wrong. Make sure you have homes for the fry as much as you think people will fall in love with them like you did you must remember it will be hard find people like you and it Might be likely that the fry end up in a pet store that will sell the fish to people who don't know what they are doing and might kill them in the end.
Once again I apologize for lashing out at you, I am a very easy person to get along with and am willing to answer any questions.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks bb123! Believe me, Shea (bb123) and I are actually quite nice people.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks you two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> I have to say that I read on one of your other threads a post saying Matt was being ignorant and I have met Matt in real life he is a member of the Alberta betta club and I think of him as a friend. As far as I know Matt he is a person willing to learn very friendly and someone who loves their fish. When you said he was ignorant I have to say I was willing to argue with that. Matt is a friend and I will stick up for him, why because he is the only guy I know who is his age and a crazy fish lover lol :-D
> Saody you plan was wrong it has improved but still could be better. No adult fish should be will the fry as they produce a hormone that stunts growth. Your "all natural" idea is not amazing as these are domestic fish not wilds, they have different needs although the same spiciest. I also think you should buy another ten gal because I personally think if you can not provide the best for your fish then breed and still provide the best for your fish you should not bred. I would get another ten gal and divide it for your pairs house so you don't bred your fish then need to stick them in jars after their work.
> You conditioning was wrong you were letting the female into the males side of the tank for hours then taking her away. In his home tank he would not be ready to breed as the conditions are not right. He could have killed her.
> You should have the spawn tank in a 10 gal (this is what most people use) filled with 4 inches of water and some live plants for infursia and shelter for the fry and the pair.
> ...


I accept your apologies. Everything you mentioned above I have already wrote in one of these threads that I made, and how I intend to do it, so I think you haven't read that one, and it's okay. All the commotion we caused has led this to be one question on many threads and that doesn't work well. I am glad we are at peace, and sorry myself if I offended anybody. I will be more than happy to listen to your advice on any questions I might have with the spawning. Myates is already helping me greatly in my other thread, so I would be thankful if you would choose to help as well. I believe you are nice people, I am nice myself, but misunderstandings on forums can really go tough... It was really bothering me, I hope I'm in your good books again!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Not in may good books yet just out of the bad ;-)
What is this other thread?


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Not in may good books yet just out of the bad ;-)
> What is this other thread?



Here's the thread:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=130177&page=6
Or this one:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=130170&page=10

I'm not sure which ones you followed.

And I'll do my best to get in your good books!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad everyone apologized and getting along now. I understand how Matt feels. We all want what's best for the fish. Now that we've gotten through this we can move on.


----------

